# Cleartype



## Gast2 (27. Mai 2009)

Servus,

Weiss jemand obs möglich ist Cleartype in Java zu aktivieren auch wenns net im Betriebssystem aktiviert ist?


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mai 2009)

nach langem suchen hab ich was brauchbares gefunden...
anti-aliasing : Java Glossary


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mai 2009)

Das was MS als ClearType bezeichnet ist eigentlich Subpixel Rendering (nur möglich auf LCD).
Was du da eingeschaltet hast ist lediglich Font Antialiasing, Subpixel Rendering wird mit diesen Values aktiviert:

```
VALUE_TEXT_ANTIALIAS_LCD_HRGB
 VALUE_TEXT_ANTIALIAS_LCD_HBGR
 VALUE_TEXT_ANTIALIAS_LCD_VRGB
 VALUE_TEXT_ANTIALIAS_LCD_VBGR
```


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mai 2009)

ah ok gut zu wissen... muss ich die für jede komponente selber setzen oder gibt es im jdk 6 eine property dafür?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mai 2009)

System Properties for Java 2D(TM) Technology


----------

